# John Deere 4230



## Yfz450k (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys,
I recently purchased a 1973 JD 4230 and was told the air did not work
So I pulled all the rusted lines out and a seized compressor and purchased a new
Abilene kit
Started the install and some of the lines are not the same 
The directions really suck, no pictures, no line diagrams 
Sure could use some help from anyone who has installed this kit
Some pictures would be helpful 
Thx


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT.

I was employed at a JD dealer when your tractor was new. Can you post photo's of each individual kit line? I've never seen an Abilene Mach. kit but I think with some line photo's we can help you.


----------



## Yfz450k (Feb 6, 2018)

I figured most of the lines but two lines have me stumped
One is the none insulated line that comes from rear cab post to the drier under the cab and the other from drier to bracket even the bracket they supplied won't mount where the OEM one was
The lines Abilene give me for those two positions don't even come close to work, none match my OEM ones
Abilene won't talk to me because I bought the kit from another source, very poor support on their part
AP Air website has pictures of the same lines in there kit part # 7-65756 and 7-37603 still not the same as OEM
It looks to me that they are for a newer model or the drier mounts in a different spot


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Can you post photos of the 2 lines you are referring to?


----------



## Yfz450k (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is the two lines
I put the one next to the OEM one that goes from the cab post to the drier
Thx
Kory


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yfz450k said:


> Abilene won't talk to me because I bought the kit from another source, very poor support on their part


What a bunch of idiots......sorry to hear that


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting photos but I'm stumped


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kory, did you call the Kansas office? If so, I would try the SD office or the SC office to see if those people might be easier to work with.

Regards, Mike

https://www.abilenemachine.com/contact-us


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yfz450k said:


> Abilene won't talk to me because I bought the kit from another source, very poor support on their part
> AP Air website has pictures of the same lines in there kit part # 7-65756 and 7-37603 still not the same as OEM
> It looks to me that they are for a newer model or the drier mounts in a different spot


Who did you buy it from?


----------



## Yfz450k (Feb 6, 2018)

I just ordered the two lines from our John Deere dealer this morning
They said the lines in the Abilene kit is for a later model 4230 cab
The drier lines are different in the earlier cabs
Thx for all your input and don't buy Abilene Kits
AP Air is a lot better, Their Tech at least talked to me about the lines and helped me a lot


----------

